# Partial colorblindness



## CoolGuyIsCool (Nov 26, 2010)

I am partially colorblind, colors for me are somewhat hard to tell apart. Red/Orange and Yellow/Orange give me the most trouble on a standard 3x3. So I have to get stickers that I can tell apart very easily, and I need very good lighting. Otherwise I confuse colors and usually mess up.
I can't solve Megaminx, too many colors. Haha.
I average 18 seconds on 3x3 by the way.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 26, 2010)

That's pretty fast for being partially colourblind


----------



## Edward (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome 
Hey isn't Stachu colorblind?


----------



## Chrish (Nov 26, 2010)

Color deficient, not colorblind.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 26, 2010)

statue is, so is waffo. well....partially


----------



## Gold_A (Nov 26, 2010)

cubefan4848 said:


> That's pretty fast for being partially colourblind



Yea I guess that is pretty fast for partial colourblindness, or at least that's what I would have thought before I met Harris Chan... difference though, his is red-green colourblindness I think


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 26, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> statue is, so is waffo. well....partially


 
Statue is indeed partially colorblind.
Here are some differences I have problems with:
red-green-orange-yellow
gray-pink
green-blue-purple

After switching my orange to black, my times went down a decent amount (1s) and I felt a decent reduction in visual strain while solving.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 26, 2010)

Hope you enjoy the forums 
And also...awesome name, and your avi is really funny (in a positive way) with your name.


----------



## CoolGuyIsCool (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah, red/green is bad, red/orange is bad, orange/yellow is bad.


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.archimedes-lab.org/colorblindnesstest.html#visione

Scored a 3/10 on this XD guess I'm pretty colorblind


----------



## Lorken (Nov 26, 2010)

Is it possible to be colourblind without knowing it? like you never encounter the colour where it is significant and you wouldn't know and neither would anyone else since you don't know. Does it work like that? sorry for off topic.

Try using a white cube, or a Japanese colour scheme one.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lorken said:


> Try using a white cube, or a Japanese colour scheme one.


 
The problem with using a Japanese colour scheme is that the colours are still the same. So he would still have difficulty in telling the colours apart.


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 26, 2010)

My doctor said that I'm red/green colorblind and partial blue/yellow; I still have trouble with pretty much all of my colors though. However, using a white cube and distinctly different shades of stickers helps my recognition, therefore I don't feel that my colorblindness is hindering my cubing (to an extreme anyway). I'm still experimenting with sticker colors to see which scheme puts the least amount of strain on my eyes.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 26, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> http://www.archimedes-lab.org/colorblindnesstest.html#visione
> 
> Scored a 3/10 on this XD guess I'm pretty colorblind


 
I got 1/10. I saw 12 on A, and then on H, I saw a O. Apparently that wasn't all.
Until I got my DaYan MF8 4x4, I had to avoid doing red and green as the last two centres, as I 99% of the time made them wrong :S
I switched to another colour scheme, however, it meant I'd have to sticker all my cubes like that, and when buying assembled cubes, I'd need to resticker.
I have a lot of trouble on Pyraminx with this case (hold red and green as the BL and BR faces. Then do U L U R' L R' U' L R' U'. I have sooooooo much trouble with this case. I often just see it as FD flipped.)
Harris Chan is colour blind iirc...


----------



## Lorken (Nov 26, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> http://www.archimedes-lab.org/colorblindnesstest.html#visione
> 
> Scored a 3/10 on this XD guess I'm pretty colorblind


 
I got 9/10 but the


Spoiler



square and circle


 one, I thought it was


Spoiler



n and o


----------



## Igora (Nov 26, 2010)

Lorken said:


> I got 9/10 but the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I also got 9/10, but thought that the "square and circle" was a "circle and square", now I see that position was everything, and that I am colorblind to shapes 

OT: Using Black, White, Red, Blue, any light color (pink, light green, etc. to further the difference between similar colors), and maybe silver or something as a color scheme could help.


----------



## imaghost (Nov 26, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> http://www.archimedes-lab.org/colorblindnesstest.html#visione
> 
> Scored a 3/10 on this XD guess I'm pretty colorblind


 
got 10 of 10, guess I am not color blind. 

If I were you though, I would switch orange with black or something.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 26, 2010)

Just go to cubesmith.com and look through their stickers until you find six that are easily recognized. You may end up with the funkiest looking color scheme but if you have something that you can recognize it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 26, 2010)

18 seconds isn't bad for being partially color blind. 
But ya, you can go on cubesmith and create your own unique color scheme! They also have different shades of colors. It might take you awhile to get used to the new color scheme, but you'll eventually get it.


----------



## shredhead (Nov 26, 2010)

I am color blind also..I got a dayan cube just last week and I can tell you the colors suck for me...the yellow and orange are hard to tell the difference. I put a small black dot on the yellos with a marker. Problem fixed. The standard store bought rubiks has the best colors to me. I am going to order some of those stickers soon. But for now the black dot helps a ton


----------



## shredhead (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh and I got 1/10...saw 12 on test A


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 26, 2010)

9/10, 37≠ 97


----------



## Godmil (Nov 29, 2010)

2/10, but one of them took a lot of staring and a little guesswork. I think it really hampers my F2L, I can sometimes spend 4-5 seconds looking for a single edge.


----------



## 4. (Nov 29, 2010)

I got a 10 on the test =)


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Dec 13, 2010)

also a 2/10 here is another test wich tells you if You are protan or deutan, my Confusion Index:4,01 is near maximum (not speaking about mental state)  

http://www.colblindor.com/color-arrangement-test/

funny statistics: the less colors you see the less you misinterpret


----------



## swanny (Dec 17, 2010)

I got 9/10, only because I typed in yacht when it was a boat (which sucks because it obviously had a sail)....


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 17, 2010)

My dad is colorblind he can see come shades of certain colors.


----------



## jack3256 (Mar 19, 2011)

Same colours as Stachu for me since birth


----------



## millerj (Mar 19, 2011)

Well that's a problem but you could do some customization so that you would not have a problem with it. I do not know if they accept color customized cubes for competitions though. Maybe you could search through the internet and pick through 6 distinct colors you could tell apart and use that for your cube. Good work though for having a fast time. You could do better than most who are not colorblind.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 19, 2011)

millerj said:


> I do not know if they accept color customized cubes for competitions though.


They absolutely do. As long as the judge can tell the colors apart, the cube is legal, so try to use the colors you can tell apart the best.


----------



## asportking (Mar 19, 2011)

Could you replace orange or yellow with black? Or would you have trouble distinguishing blue and black?


----------

